# bezm-i alast



## Abdur-Rahman

Hi all,

Is that Turkish? If so, what does it mean.
It's taken from the following contention: "No-one          is uncircumcised, for the _bezm-i alast_ was too joyful to be forgotten          entirely."

Hope someone can help!

Thanks in advance,
abdur-Rahman


----------



## tristero

The old Redhouse Turkish-English dictionary cites "bezm-i elest" as "day of creation of man".  Per the same dictionary, "bezm" is a poetical Persian word meaning "banquet, convivial meeting, feast", while "elest" is from Arabic, meaning "am I not?", i.e., "am I not your Lord?" (God's question to Adam at his creation).


----------



## Artigh

I've never seen or heard such a usage. I just learnt from tristero as well. Know that it's not used in spoken language ^^


Artigh


----------



## fahte

_bezm_ is a persian word which means "congress" (i.e. _majlees_ in arabic, _meclis_ in turkish)
_elest_ is an arabic phrase meaning "am i not?"

_bezm-i elest_ is a persian compound of these words. it refers to the congress of the souls of the all creatures before the universe was created. there the god asked "am i not your lord?" and the rest confirmed.


----------



## Qomi

fahte said:


> _bezm_ is a persian word which means "congress" (i.e. _majlees_ in arabic, _meclis_ in turkish)
> _elest_ is an arabic phrase meaning "am i not?"
> 
> _bezm-i elest_ is a persian compound of these words. it refers to the congress of the souls of the all creatures before the universe was created. there the god asked "am i not your lord?" and the rest confirmed.


 
Yep, we also call it "ga'lu belâ" which is an Arabic word.


----------



## Abdur-Rahman

Thanks for the help guys! Really helpful


----------



## zorspas

never heardneither _"bezm-i elest" _nor "_ga'lu belâ_".


----------

